# Thunder's first "outing"



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Just a few more


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

I like the pictures. You and Thunder look like you were enjoying yourselves.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Ha thanks! Ya he was a horsey with ADD that day lol. He wanted to go everywhere and look at everything every little second! It was fun and a little overwhelming.... but it was good for him being a 3 yr old and all.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

Looks like you guys had alot of fun! Thunder is a very handsome boy.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awww thanks!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Lacy that's awesome! Congrats on cantering!!

You two look like you guys had tons of fun!
I can't get over how much Thunder has grown either. I remember the pictures of soon after you got him. He's so smexy now!!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

awwww thanks!!!! Here's when I first got him as a yearling lol



















I'm glad you're back DarylAnn, feels like forever since you have been on regularly lol. He has a really nice canter too


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That is very exciting! Good for you!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks!! I'm excited for our first big trail ride


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Holy!!!! 



Sakes!!!!!




I thought the places looked kind of familiar... Holy snikes, you were just down the street from me, I bet!!!


Either that, its a VERY similar place...


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

haha it was the clackamas county fairgrounds in canby (i live there!)


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Yay! Horsie neighbor!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

haha SWEET!!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow it's sooo good to see you riding him! You guys look great together! He sure turned into a wonderful looking horse. I'm excited for you! Congrats to you for doing such a wonderful job with him, I knew you could do it!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks so much! I wouldn't have made it through some of those "trying times" without support from my horsey friends. Thanks again so much for the advice in the past 

our adventure isn't over now that we got through this hurtle, it's just beginning


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

LMK when you guys are gonna go out again, I would love to come and show moral support, and to meet you and the ever beautiful Thunder!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I just can't get over how gorgeous he is. Congrats on the first successful trail ride.  That is always fun. I wish I was closer and we could go ride together all the time. He definitely has a very broad butt. ;p Ya'll two are doing so well, just keep up the good work. Beautiful pix.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks SMRobs!! Wish you were close as well  that would be a blast!!!

And Kris if ya wanna join, we'll be at para heva (maybe) on the 12th and the fairgrounds again on the 19th I think. I'll let you know for sure though


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice pictures! It looks like you guys had a lot of fun! 

I'm jealous of the green grass. We still have tons of snow!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You give me hope. Its going to be a few months before we get out of the round pen with our 3 year olds. You have done such a fantastic job with him and you look great together


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks so much Maureen! It's been a long road, but things are coming together nicely. Don't worry there's hope! You'll know when it's time to push them to the next level.


----------

